# Pan-Seared Shrimp With Ginger-Hoisin Glaze



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Pan-Seared Shrimp With Ginger-Hoisin Glaze 

Ingredients: 

Ginger-Hoisin Glaze (recipe follows)
2 tablespoons vegetable oil (divided use)
1 ½ pounds extra-large shrimp (21 to 25 per pound), peeled and deveined
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/8 teaspoon sugar 

Directions: 

Stir together Ginger-Hoisin Glaze; set aside. 

Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a 12-inch skillet over high heat until smoking. Meanwhile, toss the shrimp, salt, pepper and sugar in a medium bowl. Add half the shrimp to the pan in a single layer and cook until spotty brown and the edges turn pink, about 1 minute. Remove the pan from the heat. 

Using tongs, flip each shrimp and let stand until all but the very center is opaque, about 30 seconds. Transfer the shrimp to a large plate. Repeat with the remaining tablespoon of oil and the remaining shrimp. After the second batch has stood off the heat, return the first batch to the skillet, add Ginger-Hoisin Glaze, and toss to combine. Cover the skillet and let stand until the shrimp are cooked through, 1 to 2 minutes. Serve immediately. Makes 4 servings. 

Ginger-Hoisin Glaze: Stir 2 tablespoons hoisin sauce, 1 tablespoon rice vinegar, 1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce, 2 teaspoon grated fresh ginger, 2 teaspoons water and 2 scallions, sliced thin, together in a small bowl. Set aside.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

rainee, are you using seasoned rice vinegar or plain????


----------

